# New Information on At&t update



## Janet2012 (Mar 30, 2012)

I've had my Galaxy note 2 for about a month now... I was looking forward to the multiview update as well.

I'm trying to hold out like many others from rooting, but that maybe my only option.

I dont like the instability of having a rooted phone, but sometimes its the best way to go.

Any ideas on why AT&T is hating on this device, and has AT&T always blocked devices from getting updates?

Why can't Android be like Apple, and FORCE THEM to updates all at the same time?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Why do you have the perception that rooting causes instability? If all you are doing is rooting, you're adding the su binary and Superuser app to your phone, nothing else changes, so there should be no instability. However, if you're looking to flash a ROM from a different device or is unreleased, that is more likely the reason for the instability, not the fact that it's rooted.


----------



## Janet2012 (Mar 30, 2012)

imnuts said:


> Why do you have the perception that rooting causes instability? If all you are doing is rooting, you're adding the su binary and Superuser app to your phone, nothing else changes, so there should be no instability. However, if you're looking to flash a ROM from a different device or is unreleased, that is more likely the reason for the instability, not the fact that it's rooted.


You are correct I guess I worded it wrong. Is it possible to root without flashing a rom and getting multi view?


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes you can flash root and keep stock. I preferred that on my gs3 and on my note 2 do to the features


----------



## apen83 (Dec 8, 2012)

Janet2012 said:


> Why can't Android be like Apple, and FORCE THEM to updates all at the same time?


Seriously you just said that brave. And to answer your question you cannot get the multiview without flashing a rom you can however root and stay stock and wait for your provider to release the multiview but it kind of defeats the purpose of rooting in the first place. So IMHO just stay stock and play the waiting game. Probably best to stay stock for you anyways since you seem to have owned an iPhone before and seem to like them more. Just my .02¢
tester/zombie trainer/liaison


----------



## Janet2012 (Mar 30, 2012)

apen83 said:


> Seriously you just said that brave. And to answer your question you cannot get the multiview without flashing a rom you can however root and stay stock and wait for your provider to release the multiview but it kind of defeats the purpose of rooting in the first place. So IMHO just stay stock and play the waiting game. Probably best to stay stock for you anyways since you seem to have owned an iPhone before and seem to like them more. Just my .02¢
> tester/zombie trainer/liaison


No way... I left Iphone for a reason, old and played out, nothing has changed with Apple's OS in YEARS.

Either way, I'm an android girl now, and have been one for a little over a year now!


----------

